# make installworld DESTDIR fails



## Erratus (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to distribute a make buildworld from ad8s2 (7.2-RELEASE-p2) to slice ad8s4 (7.0-RELEASE). 


```
make installworld DESTDIR=/jails
```
 fails like this:



```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu/amd64 (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  crt1.o crti.o crtn.o gcrt1.o /jails/usr/lib
install: crt1.o: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

/jails is used for experimenting (no intention for now to create a jail) cause it was empty and I still do not know how to name DESTDIR for another slice correctly. 

Please help as I'm stuck having read a lot and there are more questions then before.


----------



## Erratus (Jul 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention that during previous update make buildworld did run without any errors. Just using DESTDIR provokes error 71.

Please feel free to respond ;-) as no answers yet.


----------

